# NASS Photographers Website



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Danny and the board on a well run show! Our gratitude to the numerous hard-working people that made this show possible.

Thank you so much for the opportunity to be this year's Official NASS Photographers! It was a honor!

The website for the Official Show Photographers is:

http://www.24kPhoto.com

We took multiple pictures of EVERY single dog that was entered and shown at NASS and then some!

The larger classes will take a while before they are up on the site we are currently going through them and renaming the images by catalog number so you can find your pictures more easily...hopefully.

Our minimum goal was to photograph each dog stacked, gaiting individually and with the handler.

We have some awesome shots. The quality is far better then what you see from the small flash pictures on the website.

Some of the smaller classes that do not need to be identified by catalog number are up on the site.


Robin, Julie, Joe, Liesje, and our photo-editor Carole
http://www.24kphoto.com


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

We are adding Catalog numbers to the image names, example catalog number 40 would be named: CAT40_xxxxxx

We did not do this on the smaller classes. All of the Juniors are up and most of the smaller classes.

Best,

Julie, Robin, Lies, Joe
http://www.24kPhoto.com


----------

